# Angeln ab 150 wo?



## Source1 (1. Juli 2007)

huhu,

ich bin nun angeln lvl 150, wollte fragen, wo ich nun angeln kann um weitere lvl zu erreichen

bitte um antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thx


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juli 2007)

Nur nicht ausversehen mal selber danach suchen, könnte ja unbequem sein.
http://wow.buffed.de/?f=Angeln


----------



## SittingxBull (3. Juli 2007)

also. ich hab angeln, ab 150, in der beutebucht gelernt. da musst bei irgendeinem angler ein buch kaufen. kostet aber 1g


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juli 2007)

jup Buch in Beutebucht ode rim AH kaufen.
Ab 225 musste q machen
Falls du Horde bist:
In den Marschen von Dustallow steht an der Küste ein Troll der bietet dir eine q an.
Mach diese und schon kannst du auf 300 machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerrillio (15. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dagonzo ich verstehe euch alle nicht die auf eine simple frage immer so bescheuerte antworten schreiben müssen warum behälst du deine Meinung nicht einfach für dich und bleibst fern von diesem Forum wenn Leute fragen haben dann sollen Sie stellen dazu ist das Forum da


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2007)

@ Cerrillio
Glaube mal nicht, dass ich mir von dir was sagen lasse. Wer bist du überhaupt? 
Sicher ist ein Forum dazu da, um Fragen zu stellen. Genauso ist es aber auch da, um die Infos rauszulesen, wenn sie schon hunderte mal geschrieben wurden. Dafür gibts nämlich die Suchfunktion!
Desweiteren habe ich eine passende Hilfe dazu gegeben. Tausend mal die selbe Frage stellen müllt ein Forum auch zu und macht es unübersichtlicher und das hilft auch keinen!


----------



## Pomela (15. September 2007)

Na ihr Nasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Source1 will nicht wissen, wo der Lehrer ist, sondern wo er angeln weiter skillen kann...



Isegrim schrieb:


> Das hier dürfte einer Antwort sehr nahe kommen.



siehe Zitat oberhalb... Fishing Locations... aber mit SuFu hättest es auch alleine gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Na ihr Nasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Selber Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was steht da, wenn man oben auf den von mir genannten Link klickt? Wenn es ums Angeln selber gehen würde, dann kann ich das einfach am JEDEN Tümpel machen, den ich irgendwo finde.


----------



## Pomela (15. September 2007)

na dann scroll mal nach unten... denn da steht mit welchem Skill du wo angeln kannst 

erst gucken, dann die Leute anmaulen plz...

und nochmal.. seine Frage war "ich bin nun angeln lvl 150, wollte fragen, wo ich nun angeln kann um weitere lvl zu erreichen" und nicht "wo ist der nächste Angellehrer"...


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2007)

Er fragt wo er Angeln kann um im Level zu steigen. Das kann er nun mal überall, wo sein Skill ausreicht. Da er sich auch nie wieder hier gemeldet hat wird ihn meine Antwort wohl auch gereicht haben. 
Er meinte da mit Sicherheit wie er ab 150 weiter leveln kann, weil es beim Lehrer nicht geht. Was sollte es auch sonst sein?


----------



## Salavora (9. November 2007)

Beispielsweise wusste er vielleicht nicht (so wie ich muss ich zugeben) das man Angeln eigentlich in jedem x-beliebigen Tümpel steigern kann, es soll tatsächlich noch solche Leute geben, die das Spiel noch nicht so lange spielen oder Angeln bisher nie gesteigert haben.
Aber es wäre schon klasse, wenn es ne Übersicht gibt, welchen Tümpel man ab welchem Angeln level leer Angeln kann. (ergo schau ich mir jetzt mal die ganzen Links an, die in diesem Thread bisher zusammen gekommen sind und wenn da nichts bei ist suche ich weiter)


----------



## Sinixus (9. November 2007)

Cerrillio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Dagonzo ich verstehe euch alle nicht die auf eine simple frage immer so bescheuerte antworten schreiben müssen warum behälst du deine Meinung nicht einfach für dich und bleibst fern von diesem Forum wenn Leute fragen haben dann sollen Sie stellen dazu ist das Forum da



Was glaubst du, wofür dann in einem Forum die SuFu zur Verfügung steht? 
Ich tippe, das es diese Anfrage schon mehr als nur einmal gegeben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maciek11 (13. Dezember 2007)

hi Leute
wo finde ich Beutebucht um das Buch zu kaufen?


----------

